# Capital gains with no idea of base cost



## betsu63 (Mar 4, 2011)

My father died in 2011 and I didn’t know until a year ago that he had Telus stocks in a DRIP that Mom never got transferred to her name. Finally got transferred. Anyone will personal knowledge of how CRA will treat capital gains when you have no clue of base cost when stocks sold. He had been buying since GTE stock( early 80’s start) numerous stock splits and about 15 years of no records at one point. CRA says to just send what records you have in.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is an older Globe and Mail article they may help somewhat.

I’ve lost my trading records for a stock. Now what?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....plug in whatever you think is close....
been doing this for 40+ years, instead of driving myself crazy with records..
NEVER been questioned, so far...🤞

(I guessing most people have also never been questioned on CG reports???)


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

I would use whatever brokerage costs got on your last record, CRA does not have enough manpower to audit everyone.


----------



## maxmoe (1 mo ago)

Ukrainiandude said:


> I would use whatever brokerage costs got on your last record, CRA does not have enough manpower to audit everyone.


In this case, it is better to ask forgiveness than get permission. In other words, don’t ask them to figure it out for you by sending in all your records. 1) they won’t calculate it to save you any taxes 2) it’s CRA. They are civil servants. They don’t (most) like to work “outside the box”. Some cynic would say work at all but I worked there briefly while in university, processing tax returns. They (most) work very hard, but don’t do well outside their flow charts. 
so, as others have hinted, I strongly suggest you make a fairly reasonable estimate that results in a tax payable but remember, dividends are taxable. Including drip stock dividends. So taxes have been paid on those dividends once already, don’t make it twice. Me? I’d pick the mid point or median or average stock price over the last 10 years, 2001 to 2011 for all purchases after the original cost, or if you have the number from the re-org into telus use that if you can’t find first purchase. Having worked there, my feeling is, as long as your assumptions are “reasonable” and in the ball park, it will not be questioned. Especially if the result is you pay them something. Anything. Don’t try sheltering it with capital losses or any other fancy maneuver. Good luck. Just my free advice. And beware free advice can be very expensive.


----------

